# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - March 2009



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2009)

"....Persistent Surveillance Aerostat System (PSA):  This requirement is for the provision of quantity five (5) Persistent Surveillance Aerostat System, an option for three (3) additional systems plus two (2) optional periods of up to four (4) years each for Long Term Support in support of Canadian forces operations worldwide.  The Persistent Surveillance Aerostat System is primarily intended to provide the CF with an ability to protect its personnel against Improvised Explosive devices with the provision of persistent wide area observation, detection, identification and monitoring at Forward Operating Bases, Forward Operating Positions or Strong Points across the spectrum of deployed operations ...."

_Background: _ Christopher Bolkcom, "Potential Military Use of Airships and Aerostats," Congressional Research Service report RS21886, 9 May 05 (.pdf - also attached if link doesn't work)

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2009)

"....The Department of National Defence, Defence Research and Development Canada - Suffield, (DRDC-S), AB, is exploring the deveolpment of intelligent mobility algorithms to facilitate collaboration between novel Unmanned Vehicles. The objective of this contract is to provide manufacturing, integration, and field support services during the development of an autonomous UAV system. The overarching contract will be a "Task Authorization" type contract. Callups will be created and negotiated on an "as required" basis from the date of award to March 31, 2010...."



"....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of Repair and Overhaul services to restore to a serviceable condition the following Heavy Logistics Vehicle Wheeled (HLVW) Axle Assemblies for a period of approximately three years ...."



"....To provide the supply and delivery of one (1) new, completely functioning, commercial off-the-shelf, GNB battery string for the Department of National Defence, North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) Center, 17 Wing, Winnipeg, Manitoba, as further described in the RFP. The GNB Battery will be tied into the NORAD operations center through an industrial uninterruptible power supply (UPS) system to provide critical uninterrupted power to support its operations. An existing battery string of the same specifications is required to be traded-in through a 20 year pro-rated warranty.  Delivery is FOB destination and is required by 31 May 2009...."



_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2009)

Remember this?
"....Relocate Lead Contaminated Soil to Registered Landfill – Winona Rifle Range, Grimsby, Ontario...."

It doesn't appear to be the ONLY work being done at said range.


*Competing visions put rifle range in their sights*
While the town of Grimsby, facing a dwindling supply of land, was hoping to see the site turned over to it for a long sought-after lakefront trail and park, the military's $2.2-million plan calls for a new forward operating base 'modelled right out of Afghanistan'
ANTHONY REINHART, Globe & Mail, 5 Mar 09
Article link - .pdf permalink

From his observation post above the forward operating base, Major David DeVries can see them closing in from the south: new, two-storey homes, in tidy formation, marching steadily in his direction.

To his eye, the new neighbours should be friend, not foe. After all, the Winona Rifle Range has been here for 71 years, training the soldiers upon whose backs the suburban Canadian dream was built, and who continue to serve and die in Afghanistan today.

But these days, the old range is facing fresh fire, and it's not entirely friendly, despite the name of a key opponent, the Friends of the Waterfront Committee. The group wants the site turned over to the Town of Grimsby for a lakefront trail and park, and the town's mayor, faced with rapid growth and a dwindling supply of land, more or less agrees.

To add to their woes, they only recently learned, through the local paper, no less, that the military is marching precisely in the opposite direction. It has undertaken $2.2-million in enhancements to the range, including an Afghanistan-style forward operating base, rappelling tower, mock village, obstacle course and troop shelter, which hardly suggests surrender....

_More on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2009)

"In many theatres of combat, the proliferation of electro-optical guidance weapons (especially portable systems) is a serious threat to military aircraft. Furthermore, the most recent threats are based on sophisticated tracking mechanisms that could integrate advanced counter-countermeasures (CCM) discrimination mechanisms. To act against these threats, new countermeasure technologies (in particular those based on directional lasers) have been developed over the past few years.  Studying these new self-protection measures is therefore an essential field of research at Defence R&D Canada - Valcartier (DRDC Valcartier). Because of its versatility and integration capability, digital simulation was one method selected to evaluate the overall effectiveness of these countermeasure technologies and to record the data collected by simulation...."


"....Item 001
5440 kg Deployable Rough Terrain Forklift;
Internal combustion engine, sit down rider in accordance with
DND Purchase Description for Truck, Lift, Fork, Rough Terrain,
4X4, D-34-001-034/SF-001, dated 2008-11-26 provided with the bid
package.
Quantity: 2, Destination: CANSOFCOM Petawawa, Ontario
Quantity: 2, Destination: DND, Richmond, Ontario...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2009)

"DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – IE 0902 52– LAV III Infrastructure, Montréal Garrison (Qc):  The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary for the construction of a hangar including excavation, civil, mechanical, electrical, structural steel, architectural etc. .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $34,435,255.00 ...."


"....The Canadian Forces Support Training Group (CFSTG) located at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden, Ontario have a requirement for instruction in Centre Intermediate Ethics and Pastoral Counselling courses. The requirement is for two serials of each course, one Anglo and one Franco. The requirement is for the instruction to be taught at an Ecumenical Post-Graduate Institute which is a recognized Canadian Authority on Ethics and Pastoral Counselling .... The intent is to have a blended course delivery where both Canadian Forces and University Subject Matter Experts co-operatively teaching the required material. Military personnel are to be enrolled in a university level training programme that adheres to existing approved pedagogical practices and standards. Military personnel completing the programme may be integrated with the regular student population or be instructed as a homogenous group .... As in other trades the Operational tempo has resulted in critical personnel shortfalls within the Chaplain Corps. The conduct of this course will realize significant savings in Courseware development and translation and travel.  These courses are required by all new Chaplains in the Canadian Forces prior to them being available for deployments areas of Operations. Due to a critical shortage of Chaplains with these qualifications it is requested to expedite this request ...."


"In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines and the professional association(s) of the province of Alberta, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide cost estimation services in support of planned environmental remediation of chemical warfare agent (CWA) contaminated sites located within DND’s Experimental Proving Grounds (EPG), at CFB Suffield, Alberta .... The cost estimation value is in the order of magnitude of $100,000.00.


".... Public Works and Government Services Canada, on behalf of National Defence, Area Support Unit London, located in London, Ontario is soliciting bids for the provision of a training facility suitable to accommodate up to 500 Cadets for large scale events and/or Bush Craft training, on an as and when requested basis, during the period from June 1, 2009 to May 31, 2010 with the option to extend for an additional two (1) year periods ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2009)

".... The Work of this Standing Offer comprises the supply of all labour, materials, tools, and equipment to perform clean-up and disposal services of materials found at crime and trauma scenes, such as: blood, body fluids, bodily tissue, bio-hazardous materials, infectious materials, etc., on an "as and when requested basis" for the Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Forces Support Training Group (CFSTG), located at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden, Borden, Ontario...."


"....Site Preparation: Earth Berm Removal, Concrete Pad & Utility Shelter Construction, Richmond, Ontario - The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary for the removal of an existing earthen berm, excavation of area for two concrete pads, placement and compaction of granular material, construction of two concrete pads and construction of 3 utility type shelters...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

"....The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary for site excavation and construction of a new headquarters building and vehicle compound for 2 Signals Squadron at CFB Petawawa .... A ONE-TIME site meeting will be held at the following date, time and location. It is highly recommended that bidders attend this site meeting.
Date: March 31, 2009
Time: 10:00 hours, local time
Location: Building S-111, Room B-152, CFB Petawawa, Ontario.
*The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $ 25,000,000.00*...."


"....The British Armed Forces Training at Canadian Forces Base Suffield (BATUS), in accordance with the solicitation documents, has a requirement for a Contractor to provide a contingent of civilian role-players who represent Civilians in the Battlespace (CIBs) in various training simulation exercises at Canadian Forces Base - Suffield, Alberta.  These exercises will be small scale (between 6 - 12 days of CIB immersion in exercise) and will contain combatant/opposing forces role-played by military personnel, and also include non-combatants or CIBs, role-played by the Contractor's personnel representing the indigenous population such as local police, municipal authorities, political and religious figures, village elders, national guard, local villagers and farmers.  This training needs to be as realistic as possible and *the CIBs must therefore reflect the demographic profile of the Contemporary Operating Environment being simulated in the exercise, i.e. the different ethnic, cultural and religious backgrounds likely to be encountered*...."


"....To provide the Department of National Defence with 40,000 Field Message Books for delivery by April 30th 2009.

Size: 4 1/2" by 6 ¾"

No. of Parts:  Book consists of one front cover (text on face only) one back cover (blank) and 100 leaves per book, printed two sides quad rules 5mm. Pages bleed on three sides.

Leaves:  Blue (PMS 2995) as per sample. Front cover- black ink.

Covers:  Front and bank covers - must be equivalent to unisource - coated one side (C1S) blackhawk 32pt. - white

Note:  bottom corners of the book are to be rounded.

Perforation:  All interior leaves are to be perforated 7/16" from top.

Binding:  5/8" wire-o. The front cover is to be bound as flip-over style.

Carbons:  Four sheets of black pencil carbon multi-use with slip sheets to be bound at the back of the book and perforated along width at 7/16" from top edge.

Basis of Selection:  The total lowest priced responsive bid will be recommended for award of a contract ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2009)

"New Maintenance Hangar #2 and #5, 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario" - "....In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes, guidelines and the professional association(s) of the Province of Ontario, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Expressions of Interest (EOI) from consulting firms to provide professional architectural / engineering design services specific to this Department of National Defence (DND) project, which will be located in 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario .... *The estimated construction cost is in the order of magnitude of $156,000,000* ...."


"Defence Reasearch and Development Canada - Ottawa (DRDC - Ottawa) requires the provision of one (1) Senior Communications EW Engineer and one (1) Junior Communications Systems Engineer that will provide technical assistance to the Defence Research and Development Canada Ottawa, Tactical Electronic Warfare Systems group (DRDC Ottawa, TEWS).  The initial contract period will be from April 1 2009, or from date of the contract if awarded after April 1 2009, to March 31 2010 with an irrevocable option to extend the term of the Contract by up to two (2) additional one (1) year period(s) under the same conditions .... The TEWS group is currently exploring technologies applicable to EW sensor and analysis systems. To support the TEWS EW program and other DND requirements, there is a need to carry out technical investigations of modern military communications systems.  The "Radio Evaluation" work involves assessing the communications performance of military radios and their modems, and their vulnerability to electronic support measures and countermeasures. Most of the military radios are VHF or HF combat net radios ...."


".... DND requires accommodations from April 14, 2009 - June 28, 2009 (75 nights) for up to eighteen (18) Students who are participating in training at Fort Frontenac, Kingston Ontario.  Specific Accommodation Requirements as follows:
- Eighteen (18) single rooms (one person per room)
- Access to free Internet
- Access to free Local Telephone Calls
- Daily cleaning (maid) service
- Washrooms (can be shared between no more than 2 people)
- Accommodation location must be a maximum of fifteen (15) minutes walking distance to/from Fort Frontenac, Kingston Ontario OR fifteen (15) minutes via "on demand" free shuttle service ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2009)

".... It is intended to negotiate a Contract with Skydive Arizona for the provision of services in support of Search And Rescue (SAR) Technician parachute training on behalf of the Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces, 19 Wing Comox. Staff and students from CFSSAR will conduct advance parachute training from 04 May to 18 June 2009. Training will take place at 19 Wing Comox and the Detachment Training Centre located at Jarvis Lake, Alberta. The training will consist of follow-on QL5A parachuting skills and Military Occupation Structure Identification (MOSID) Parachute Recertification Training. The Contractor will provide training support, a turbine aircraft equipped with a tailgate (RAMP) configuration with an anchor line cable retrieval system for static line parachute drops.  Skydive Arizona possesses multiple Alternative Service Delivery (ASD) aircraft which fully meet the  requirements of this training. The company is experienced with military parachute training and has provided services to the Canadian Forces, United States Special forces as well as the Dutch and German military ...."


".... Advance Contract Award Notice to award a contract for the purchase of an artificial mobile climbing tower made of fiberglass, designed and built to Climbing wall industry group and Fédération Québécoise de la Montagne et de l'Escalade standards and manufactured off-site. Required for the Department of National Defence (DND) at St. Jean sur Richelieu, P.Quebec ...."


_More on links and attachments_

_- edit to fix subject line -_


----------



## kj_gully (26 Mar 2009)

skydive arizona's skyvan has a ramp and a static line, so will be able to provide good training, and free the buffalo, who's reliability is sliding quickly into the abyss, free to perform standby duties and crew based training. here's a video of the skydive arizona skyvan. easty to see why it is suitable. (not for fixed SAR replacement, c of g is finicky.http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2183057/skyvan_exit_from_a_wvwr_camp_sdgot_018/


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

"....CIDA currently employs several local Afghan Consultants who serve as Project Support Officers at the PRT or in outreach functions in the Kandahar community. A Canadian Monitoring, Information, and Reporting Officer (MIRO) staff position has been established at the PRT to support both CIDA project monitoring and reporting and also to support other Canadian civilian departments at the PRT. In order to comprehensively track the delivery of CIDA reconstruction and development programming in Kandahar, this position should ideally be matched with one or more senior Consultants experienced in project M & E and who possess familiarity with local conditions and local language skills...."

_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2009)

"....To provide an International level service small arms marksmanship coaching to train and support the Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Combat Shooting Team, Kingston, Ontario, Canada as per the Statement of Requirement at Annex "A" of the solicitation document...."


".... Requirement:  To provide bus transportation services for the Ceremonial Guards of the Department of National Defence, Ottawa, Ontario. Buses are used for extremely high- profile public events on Parliament Hill , Rideau Hall and other locations.  The requirement is for five (5) buses with drivers per day for the contract period. Each bus must accommodate 47 to 49 passengers, have tinted windows and under luggage compartment, be equipped with overhead racks and have split seats consisting of cloth material.  The under luggage compartment must have mattress inside to avoid damage on the equipment and maintain them clean.  Standard yellow school buses are not  acceptable, the outside appearance of the buses must be of a neutral colour...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2009)

".... BACKGROUND INFORMATION:  PMO Tank has tasked DRDC Valcartier for conducting experimental and simulation-based studies pertaining to the vulnerability of the Leopard 2 Main Battle Tank (MBT).  As a necessary first step for conducting these activities, DRDC has to obtain a Computer-Assisted-Design (CAD 3D) representation of the vehicle. This CAD model is the object of the present R&D contract.  

OBJECTIVES OF THE WORK:  The objective of the work is to produce a CAD model of the Leopard 2 tank from field measurements to be used for vulnerability simulation, design of protection devices and Finite-Element studies...."


".... On behalf of Canadian Space Agency (CSA) located in St-Hubert, Quebec, bids are requested from the industry contractors for a Phase A study for a potential Polar Communication and Weather (PCW) mission.  The purpose of the PCW mission is to provide robust 24/7 two-way communications capability to all of the Canadian North for high data rate (HDR) data and information products, potentially also low-data rate (LDR) communications capability, and also near-real time (NRT) meteorological information products about the North to users throughout Canada. These capabilities are particularly important for climate change studies and monitoring due to warming in Canada's North ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------

